# Simple recording/stream indicator



## MCBYT (Aug 27, 2018)

I'm proposing a simple recording/stream indicator for full-screen games while using OBS. A simple red dot at the bottom corner for recording or blue dot for streaming would do the trick. I haven't seen any threads on this since 2014, so might as well bring it up now :$


----------



## adocilesloth (Aug 27, 2018)

You mean a bit like this plugin by @evilracer?
https://obsproject.com/forum/resources/reddot.471/


----------



## MCBYT (Aug 27, 2018)

adocilesloth said:


> You mean a bit like this plugin by @evilracer?
> https://obsproject.com/forum/resources/reddot.471/


Similar, but last I saw that was only for 32-bit.


----------



## adocilesloth (Aug 27, 2018)

MCBYT said:


> Similar, but last I saw that was only for 32-bit.


Adding the 64bit version is literally the only update, done a few months ago.


----------



## MCBYT (Aug 28, 2018)

adocilesloth said:


> Adding the 64bit version is literally the only update, done a few months ago.


well i'll be bamboozled
okay then


----------



## MrFrenglish (Aug 29, 2018)

I would suggest using this theme:

https://obsproject.com/forum/resources/new-flat-dark-theme-for-obs-studio.616/

That way "Start Streaming" or "Start Recording" buttons stay red when you go live or record.


----------



## MCBYT (Aug 29, 2018)

MrFrenglish said:


> I would suggest using this theme:
> 
> https://obsproject.com/forum/resources/new-flat-dark-theme-for-obs-studio.616/
> 
> That way "Start Streaming" or "Start Recording" buttons stay red when you go live or record.


I was meaning for fullscreen games where you can't see OBS in the background. And @adocilesloth, Red Dot is, at least for me, only a small icon in my taskbar. It disappears in fullscreen and upon returning back to the desktop _from_ fullscreen is nowhere to be found.


----------



## adocilesloth (Aug 29, 2018)

MCBYT said:


> I was meaning for fullscreen games where you can't see OBS in the background. And @adocilesloth, Red Dot is, at least for me, only a small icon in my taskbar. It disappears in fullscreen and upon returning back to the desktop _from_ fullscreen is nowhere to be found.


Ah, okay, fair enough. I've never used it but the description sounded like it was what you were looking for.


----------



## MCBYT (Aug 31, 2018)

adocilesloth said:


> Ah, okay, fair enough. I've never used it but the description sounded like it was what you were looking for.


I thought so too. Maybe I'll learn to dev or something and just make it myself. Shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## EWT (Dec 16, 2018)

I am hoping for a solution as well.


----------



## EWT (Dec 31, 2020)

My solution was in Notification Area settings on my PC. I selected OBS as an icon to appear on the taskbar. Now when I am recording in OBS, the icon reflects this status with a red dot.


----------



## Columbiform (Feb 10, 2021)

Here's what I'm doing at the moment.
I have a webcam with a light on it.
In it's properties I select "deactivate when not showing".
I set the same hotkeys for start/stop recording and show/hide webcam.
I position my webcam in the far corner and make it 0 in size.

(I suppose I could also place my webcam beneath/behind the game source)

Now when I use my hotkeys to toggle on/off my recording the webcam light goes on and off to match.


----------

